# letsgocruising.com



## JSL3 (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm looking for advice and feedback on a company that charters boats out of Annapolis, MD.
I have chartered cats from Moorings and Sunsail in various locations over the years but just found these guys with a web search.
Has anyone used LetsGoCruising.com ?


----------

